# who do you think is the best character



## uzuki (Mar 23, 2002)

its hard to decide who you like at first until you get into the book a little more so i was just wondering if anyone is to the point to where they know who they like the best


----------



## UngattTrunn475 (Mar 23, 2002)

Either Legolas or Treebeard. I can't really decide which though.


----------



## Dhôn-Buri-Dhôn (Mar 23, 2002)

Hi, uzuki,

I'd just like to point out that "the best character" and "the character you like the best" may not be the same thing.

For example, most people don't like Gollum very much, but he may well be the best character in the book.


----------



## Adrastea (Mar 23, 2002)

Well for the 'character I like Best' is Sam

And for the 'best character' I think would be Gimli


----------



## Rangerdave (Mar 23, 2002)

*Fav character?*

Geez, there are so many to choose from.
Personally I like Faramir the best. He represents the best of Gondor.
However, the character I would most like to meet is Galadriel. She has seen so many things. If I remember right, she was the last remaining Elf to have seen the Light of the Trees.

RD


----------



## Niniel (Mar 24, 2002)

The character I like best would be Merry. However, the character I think that is best described by Tolkien is harder to be sure of. I think Sam or Gollum. And to say who HAS the best character? That is impossible to say, of course. It depends on so many things...


----------



## Elanor2 (Mar 24, 2002)

Frodo.

He is generous beyond belief. Loyal (as he proves in his behaviour to Bilbo). He endures most than all the others put together. He is wise and understands his role. He accepts his destiny (and it is a tough one) without complaints.

He perhaps is not so funny as the other hobbits, but it was not always so. He was a little rascal in his youth. He must have been a very special person, or Sam and the others would not have gone to such lengths to help and protect him.


----------



## tom_bombadil (Mar 24, 2002)

Well my fave is ol tom bombadil he is really funny and cool he makes me laugh with his songs etc.


----------



## LadyGaladriel (Mar 24, 2002)

In no roder

Galadriel
Elrond
Legolas
Glorfindel
Celeborn
Arwen
Tom 
Gandalf
Aragorn
Farmir
Boromir
Theoden
eowyn
Eomer
Frodo
Merry
Pippin 
Sam
BASICALLY ANYONE IN THE BOOK


----------



## Quercus (Mar 24, 2002)

Well said, Elanor2!!!

Frodo is indeed the best! I always thought that Frodo was Tolkien’s little Golden Boy, he was meant to be the best character in the book. At least until I got on this forum and discovered that not everyone thinks the same way I do (Surprise! Surprise!). 

I could probably write a dissertation on the virtues of Frodo’s character if I were provoked enough, but I think Elanor2 has covered this sufficiently. I too think that there was something special about Frodo, the best word I can come up with is charisma. It seems that everyone who met Frodo was impressed by him. He was well loved and admired, a guy you could look up to, even if you had to look down to see him!


----------



## Beleg Strongbow (Mar 25, 2002)

All time- TURIN
LOTR-Gandalf
Hobbit-Beorn



Pretty much anyone


me as well


----------



## Khamul (Mar 27, 2002)

I would probably say that I liked Gandalf best in the books. 

Note: this is only in lotr before I read the Sil and UT.....


----------



## HLGStrider (Mar 29, 2002)

Aragorn the perfect... Aragorn the Handsome... Aragorn Aragorn, Strider, Thorongil, Lightfoot, and whatever else you want to call him

He's noble (Undenyable, through and through)
He's self-sacrificing (His whole career)
He's handsome (In my mind)
He's loyal (To Arwen)
He's understanding (To Eowyn)
He's humble (Letting himself be called names by ignorant Breelanders)
He's a man of adventure and the wild (Darling Ranger...)

etc.

Actually, when I first read the books I didn't trust Aragorn. It must've been somewhere after Weathertop that I fell completely in love with him... Sigh... then he married Arwen and left poor little Elgee to fend for herself.


----------



## Strider97 (Mar 29, 2002)

Thank you Elgee-

I always loved the women in the story-

Eowyn- for breaking the mold and her strenght and courage

Galadriel- for her grace and beauty

Arwen- I did not really have any feelings for until I read the story of Aragorn and Arwen in the appendix and then later the story of Luthien


----------



## Dhôn-Buri-Dhôn (Mar 29, 2002)

Hehehe... okay Elgee, so tell us... how do you feel about Aragorn, anyhow?


----------



## HLGStrider (Mar 29, 2002)

I ADORE HIM... Which, of course, you didn't know...


----------



## Frodo_11 (Mar 30, 2002)

I like frodo


----------



## Rohansangel (Mar 30, 2002)

I think the "best character" is Borimir, or Sam; Whereas the "characters I like the best" are Sam, Treebeard, Pippin, and Eowyn. There is a difference. 

~The Angel of Rohan


----------



## Shadowfax (Mar 31, 2002)

I think the best character(s) were Merry and Pippin, (because you can't really separate them). I am partial to Pippin because he is SO me. If there is a way to screw something up, then you can rest assured that I will. I also love the way he and Merry end up becoming honored warriors, and becoming responsible, while still being able to joke and laugh, in spite of all the tragedy that's happened to them, as evidenced by the fact that they were singing on the way home after Frodo left the Havens.


----------



## legoman (Mar 31, 2002)

I like Aragorn best because he comes in from going off on his own and instead of being all high and mighty like too many charactors with that background in other stories, he does what is right for the good of Middle Earth. He could easily have marched into Minas Tirith and demanded his throne back but instead he did it all the correct way to help everyone else and not just himself. Very noble, good for him.


----------



## YayGollum (Sep 16, 2002)

Uh, Gollum, 'cuz he's the hero and not many think so. How can there be any question about it?


----------



## Ithrynluin (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: Fav character?*



> _Originally posted by Rangerdave _
> *However, the character I would most like to meet is Galadriel. She has seen so many things. If I remember right, she was the last remaining Elf to have seen the Light of the Trees.
> 
> RD *



Nicely said,RD.That about sums up my first choice. 
Otherwise I'd like to meet Gandalf,and....er...everyone (except Shelob!!!  )


----------



## YayGollum (Sep 16, 2002)

What's wrong with Shelob? She was just hungry, and they were just nasssty hobbitses!


----------



## Ithrynluin (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by YayGollum _
> *What's wrong with Shelob? She was just hungry, and they were just nasssty hobbitses!  *



Why didn't she eat Gollum then on one of his previous journeys?
OOOHHHHH,I GET IT - it's because she saw a soul-mate in him,right?


----------



## legoman (Sep 17, 2002)

no, have you not seen his picture, he'd taste awful, think how nice a juicy hobbit would taste! theres no chance you'd want to eat gollum.


----------



## YayGollum (Sep 17, 2002)

Thank you. Ack! Who'd want to eat poor Smeagol? Shelob was hungry, but not stupid.


----------



## HLGStrider (Sep 17, 2002)

ALL SPIDERS MUST DIE!!!


----------



## Ariana Undomiel (Sep 18, 2002)

There are too many wonderful characters in the Lord of the Rings Trilogy for me to decide which I take the greatest fancy to. But below are a few of my favorites in no particular order.

Aragorn
Legolas
Sam
Gimli
Eowyn
Galadriel
Tom Bombadil
Treebeard

I love lots of the other characters as well, but the above are just a few that I could name at the moment as definate favorites.

~Ariana


----------



## Ithrynluin (Sep 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HLGStrider _
> *ALL SPIDERS MUST DIE!!! *



I'm not a fan either!


----------



## Lantarion (Sep 18, 2002)

Aww nuts, does my favorite character have to be from the LotR? (If not I'll vote for Túrin in a heartbeat). Well, my favorite character from the LotR is Gandalf, and I also think he is the one of the most developed characters in the book.


----------



## Tarsinion (Sep 19, 2002)

Aragorn is far from being my favourite character in the books. I liked him in the film, but IMHO he is a far to exaggerated and larger-than-life character. 

The ones I liked best were Gandalf and Frodo, because they are both man (beings) of character and share a nice relationship. Gandalf is humorous, wise and he has a strong will. He helps and guides and never gives up, backs up other characters.



> He is generous beyond belief. Loyal (as he proves in his behaviour to Bilbo). He endures most than all the others put together. He is wise and understands his role. He accepts his destiny (and it is a tough one) without complaints.
> He perhaps is not so funny as the other hobbits, but it was not always so. He was a little rascal in his youth. He must have been a very special person, or Sam and the others would not have gone to such lengths to help and protect him.



quoted from *elanor2* 


Frodo and Gandalf


----------



## HLGStrider (Sep 19, 2002)

I wouldn't say Aragorn was exaggerated. He is my favorite, of course... look at my name! 

I think I like most how Aragorn has two faces. He is at times disguised as a rascal and at others very noble... He is a strong character and a good fighter, but he also has moments of indecision (before the breaking), and he knows very well that he is going for something in which he might fail. However, he keeps hope... I think he is a great character.


----------



## YayGollum (Sep 19, 2002)

I've...*clamps mouth shut and barely mumbles*...always had a grudging admiration for Aragorn. He was one of the very few people who was smart enough to not feel sorry for Gollum. He wanted to kill him. I always had to laugh at Sauron and Gandalf and the Mirkwood elves for the stupid things they did to Gollum, but Aragorn knew that he should get rid of him. I can only thank Tolkien for having Gandalf show up with his pity.  Argh! Okay. There. I said it. Happy? Evil Aragorn! Wanting to kill poor Smeagol! You were smart!


----------



## legoman (Sep 20, 2002)

Yey, Aragorn Rocks!!!!

hmm, its true, he canbe noble, sly, clever, hopeful, his only problem is I can't seem to ever remember him being stupid, I think everyone should be stupid at least once. Maybe I missed something.


----------



## Lantarion (Sep 20, 2002)

Tarsinion, welcome to the forum! 
I agree with you about Araorn being a bit too dramatic and fairytale-like (if I may be so bold). He does not have many visible humane qualities, because almost all of his actions and speech are too thought-out and witty; nobody can really talk like that! But I also like him in the movie, because he seems more human, and less like a legendary godlike king of men.


----------



## legoman (Sep 20, 2002)

huh, everything I say and do is well thought out and witty... well perhaps not well thought out, but it would be if I spent as much time brooding as Strider seems to.


----------



## Aslan (Sep 20, 2002)

I think that Gandalf is possibly the best character in the book. He certainly has the respect of most of Middle-Earth, as well as playing the most prominent role aside from "The Ringbearer". Tom Bombadil and Treebeard (for me anyway) would be 2nd and 3rd, perspectively.


----------



## YayGollum (Sep 20, 2002)

By "The Ringbearer" you must mean Gollum, because there is no way that Bombadil and Treebeard can be before Gollum! Ack! oh well.


----------



## Aslan (Sep 20, 2002)

I wrote "The Ringbearer" this way because Frodo was not the only one. The One Ring was handled by Gollum, then Bilbo (who indeed did steal it) ,then Frodo, then Sam, then Frodo, then finally Gollum (for a very short time). That is , of course, leaving out the earlier history of The One Ring. Gollums part was at least as important as Frodos, and I still lold to my earlier opinion on the best character in the book.


----------



## YayGollum (Sep 20, 2002)

So, you're saying that every Ringbearer has equal importance? oh well. Then Bombadil should be included, too. Whoops!  Why do you have to leave out Gollum's earlier history with the Ring? Just to make the other Ringbearers look better! oh well. Never mind. Argh! Gollum's part was at least as important as Frodo's? *stresses out* Ack! Yeah, I got that you like Gandalf. Makes no sense. He's just an evil dude who likes to torture people with fire.


----------



## Aslan (Sep 21, 2002)

I did not include Tom Bombadil as a ringbearer. He didn't really bear The One Ring as much as he seemed to toy with it. Gandalf-evil? Naw, he just has a little sadistic fun now and then.


----------



## YayGollum (Sep 21, 2002)

Harumph!   oh well. Gandalf = evil. Saruman = stupid. Radagast = smart for staying out of everything. Yay Radagast! Poor Smeagol! sorry for interrupting. Go on with talking about your favorite characters, people.


----------



## Popqueen62 (Sep 21, 2002)

*i think....*

Frodo is the best, then it is Aragorn, then Legolas, then Gimli, then Gandalf, then Treebeard, then Elrond.


----------



## HLGStrider (Sep 22, 2002)

My brother told me Aragorn was pathetic and shouldn't spend so much time talking about his sword...


----------



## legoman (Sep 23, 2002)

...yes, but if you had a sword that impressive, you'd be telling everyone.


----------



## HLGStrider (Sep 23, 2002)

My brothers take on it follows: "This is my sword which my granddad was clumsy enough to brake... I hacked it two times reforged it, broke it again, then reforged it and now I am not going to go into that throne room without it. I will sit out here and sulk... Wah..." 

I should put him in the "Stupidest things said" thread.


----------



## Ice Man (Sep 23, 2002)

At first, Legolas was my favourite. But, now that I've read the book a couple of times more, I like Boromir more than any other character. I indentify myself very much with him and I wish there were more stories about him.


----------



## Popqueen62 (Sep 24, 2002)

*well,*

At first Frodo was my ultimate fave character. And now he's not. It's not that i don't like him anymore (not at all), it's just that i don't respect his character in the story as much anymore. My favorite Character is Aragorn (strider) because in Fotr he was the person that stood by Frodo more, and protected him, and did not try to take the ring from him. Also, he is the heir to the throne of Gondor, although he didn't act like it. He didn't make people bow down to him, or do things for him, just because he was the one true heir. I think that that was very good of him.


----------

